# Audi "Leap of Faith" TV Ad for the TTS



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

http://youtu.be/x4O5hTYy5Ok?list=UUNpLPsSmanPaD83VtTgMb3g :thumbup:


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

OK, this one is Super Bowl worthy:
http://youtu.be/X1worpULENY?list=UUNpLPsSmanPaD83VtTgMb3g


----------

